# Termine 2008



## Scrat (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

die Planung fÃ¼r 2008 kann beginnen 

*Wettbewerbe*

*UCI WM*

Val de Sole (ITA) 16. - 22.06.08

*UCI World Cup*

Kortrijk (BEL) 18. - 20.01.08
Barcelona (ESP) 11. - 13.04.08
Knokke (BEL) 16. â 17.08.08
Moutier (SUI) 06. â 07.09.08

*World Youth Games*

Nortorf (GER) 26.07.2008

*BIU WM*

Burgos (ESP) 26. - 27.07.2008
La Tour de Scay	(FRA) 02. - 03.08.2008
Milano Arena (ITA) 09. - 10.08.2008
Seki - Idatori (JPN) 23. - 24.08.2008

*BIU EM*

Aywaille (BEL) 24. - 25.05.2008


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. November 2007)

ab nach Belgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2007)

der erste worldcup im januar? ich hoffe mal indoor!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. November 2007)

logo indoor...deshalb fahre ich ja auch hin


----------



## mtb-trialer. (27. November 2007)

das heißt wir müssen nochmal quatschen!


----------



## Lenin (3. Dezember 2007)

Wm schon im Juni???


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (3. Dezember 2007)

Japp, weil ja auch Olympische Spiele in diesem Jahr sind....

Und weil Crosscrounty ja Olympisch is....ist WM im Juni


----------



## Scrat (4. Dezember 2007)

* 
UEC Trials European Cup*

Gmünden (AUT) 21.-22.03.2008

* 
UEC Europ.Championships*

Heubach (GER) 24.-25.05.2008

* 
UCI World Cup*

Oktober 2008 Fresno (USA)


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Dezember 2007)

da ich ja nun doch sehr nah an holland, belgien und auch frankreich wohne würde ich dort womöglich den einen oder anderen lauf beiwohnen. Nur hab ich keinerlei Termine dieser Regionen gefunden. Wäre nett, wenn dort einer einen Link zu einer feinen übersichtlichen Tabelle hätte....
besten Dank,
Björn


----------



## tad_williams (2. Januar 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> ab nach Belgien



na wenn du es sagst alda...wenn jemand ne mitfahrgelegenheit am start hat, dann schiesst mal ne message---Eremmmmmm


----------



## speedy_j (2. Januar 2008)

tad_williams schrieb:


> na wenn du es sagst alda...wenn jemand ne mitfahrgelegenheit am start hat, dann schiesst mal ne message---Eremmmmmm



geh ins ddd-forum. den umgansgton wollen wir hier nicht haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Januar 2008)

wegen Knokke 2008...
hier steht das es am 16+17.August ist
es gab mal eine Email in der stand...

> UCI
> Trials World Cup
>
> Knokke Heist BEL
>
> 06.-07.09.2008

welches ist das richtige?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. Januar 2008)

Laut UCI 16./17. August
http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI1/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjc


----------



## trialelmi (5. Januar 2008)

hab auch noch ein paar termine bei mir neu  

take a look


----------



## florianwagner (23. Januar 2008)

nabend, also wann gibts denn die sdm und dm termine?


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Januar 2008)

DM am 3.+4.Mai Melsungen (Sa - Halbfinale -> So-Finale)

Frühjahrstraining Rauenberg 29.März + Marco Höseltraining 30.März 

Hornberg 19.+20.April

Ölbronn 1.Mai

Münstertal 28.+29.Juni 

Schatthausen 5.+6.Juli

Eberstadt 13.Juli

Dossenheim 14.Sept

Tübingen 28.Sept


hoffe mal es sind keine Fehler drin
an den Terminen kann sich denke ich aber noch was ändern...


----------



## AcaPulco (24. Januar 2008)

Das is nu DM 26" und SDM 08? Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (24. Januar 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Das is nu DM 26" und SDM 08? Seh ich das richtig?



Das ist SDM 2008. Wo die 26" DM ist, ist noch nicht ganz sicher.
Schatthausen hat sich angeboten die DM auszurichten, aber wie da der Stand der Dinge ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## trialelmi (28. Januar 2008)

insane schrieb:


> Das ist SDM 2008. Wo die 26" DM ist, ist noch nicht ganz sicher.
> Schatthausen hat sich angeboten die DM auszurichten, aber wie da der Stand der Dinge ist, weiß ich nicht.




Alle offiziellen Termine findet ihr wie immer bei mir. Danke fürs zuhören <3


----------



## trialelmi (1. Februar 2008)

erste ausschreibung online bei mir wie immer unter terminen 2008.


----------



## trialelmi (3. Februar 2008)

so sollte alles komplett sein an terminen bei mir odm hessen sind heute gekommen.


----------



## trialelmi (11. Februar 2008)

NDM Generalausschreibung und die Regeländerungen sind auch online:

Die wesentlichsten Änderungen bestehen darin dass 

1.die MTB Leistungsklassen wegfallen 
2.die Anträge auf geänderte Klasseneinstufung entfallen. Hierfür kann jeder Fahrer in der Klasse seiner Wahl fahren (Wechsel von Veranstaltung zu Veranstaltung möglich), wird jedoch immer in seiner Altersklasse gewertet. D. h. ein Fahrer des Jahrgangs 1996 fährt z. B. in der u9 wird jedoch in der u13 gewertet und zwar hinter den Fahrern die ebenfalls in der u13 fahren und sich für die Spuren 13 oder u11 entschieden haben. 
3.Die Hobbyklasse von Smiley bis u13 offen ist, hier gilt bzgl. der Wertung die Vorgehensweise wie unter 2. beschrieben 
4.Das in der Smileyklasse bis max. zum Jahrgang 1998 gestartet werden kann. 
5.Fahrer ohne Lizenzklasse dürfen definitiv nicht mehr in den Klassen 1-4 starten. Falls ihr eure Lizenz in Bremen noch nicht vom BDR/Verein bekommen habt, so bringt doch bitte eine Kopie des Antrags mit. NICHT VERGESSEN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

der Termin für ein Training mit Marco Hösel steht noch nicht fest!
(Weiter oben wird irrtümlich der 30 März hierfür genannt).

Bei Interesse können wir natürlich für den 30. März noch ein freies Training in Rauenberg anhängen. Ich müsste es aber wissen, damit ich die Bewirtung arrangieren kann. Hierzu folgender Vorschlag: Wer am 30.03. trainieren möchte, meldet sich per Mail unter RStofer[]bike-action-team.de. Bei ausreichend Teilnehmern bestätige ich den Termin in diesem Thread.

Unabhängig vom Frühjahrstraining möchten wir die Veranstaltung vom letzten Jahr zusammen mit dem Jan Göhrig wiederholen. Wobei diesesmal nur in Rauenberg etwas stattfinden wird und Jan dementsprechend seinen Stand aufbaut und Fahrräder mitbringt etc.
Ein Termin wird noch gesucht und baldmöglichst hier mitgeteilt.

Hier noch etwas von der Weiterentwicklung unseres Geländes:


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Februar 2008)

heilige ********!!!

das war ja davor schon der Hammer! aber jetzt  


freu mich schon auf ein Treffen - hoffentlihc mit allen vom letzten Jahr und noch mehr...


----------



## trialelmi (17. Februar 2008)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Termin für ein Training mit Marco Hösel steht noch nicht fest!
> (Weiter oben wird irrtümlich der 30 März hierfür genannt).




also ich habe dafür den 19. - 20.04.2008 in meiner planung stehen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Elmi,

das ist der Termin in Talheim. Unabhängig davon soll das Selbe noch bei uns stattfinden.

Im Moment ist ein 2 Tage (evtl. 2-3 Tage) Programm angedacht. Die Teilnehmer werden dann über die gesamte Zeit von Marco und 2 weiteren Instruktoren (erfahrenen Cracks) angeleitet und betreut. Jeder wird einen erheblichen Teil der Zeit mit Marco verbringen und zudem unmengen Zeit zum Austausch mit ihm haben, da er auch die Zeit außerhalb der offiziellen Trainingseinheiten mit den Teilnehmern verbringen möchte.

Der Einzelne hat also 2 (oder je nach dem 2,5 Tage) intensives Training und weiß, was und wie er im Anschluss daran Zuhause am Besten trainiert.

Unschlüssig sind wir uns noch, ob das an den gleichen Tagen wie der Event mit Trialmarkt (Jan Göhrig), oder besser an einem separaten Wochenende stattfinden sollte. Ich denke, dass das Ganze drum herum vom "Intensiv"-Training ablenkt.

Wer Interesse hat, kann mir dies gerne schon mal unverbindlich mitteilen (rstofer[@]bike-action-team.de). Da dieses Konzept zwangsläufig auf maximal 21 Fahrer begrenzt ist, kommt vielleicht nicht jeder zum Zug. Letztes Mal waren die möglichen 50 Plätze schon zu wenig. Allerdings war ja auch das Konzept anders.

-------------------

Natürlich kann mir jeder grundlegend seine generelle Meinung oder sein Interesse zu diesem Thema mitteilen. Vielleicht will jemand am Liebsten eine ganze Woche so was machen, oder lieber ein Tag, oder lieber so wie beim letzten Mal, oder lieber im Winter wenn sonst nichts ist, oder lieber in den Sommerferien, usw. usw. usw. usw.

Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn jeder seine Meinung mitteilt, wie unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen durchzuführen, um herauszufinden was die Mehrzahl am Liebsten hätte. Marco selbst favorisiert das auf dem Plakat beworbene Trial Camp konzept und begründet dies auch plausibel.


----------



## Monty98 (22. Februar 2008)

http://www.k-124.com/koxxdays/news/trialelitefr.php

wen seh ich denn da im rechten Eck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (5. März 2008)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG

Europacup in Gmunden abgesagt, aber lest selbst...

Ich muss Euch leider mitteilen, dass der Trial-Bewerb in Gmunden mangels ausreichender Finanzierung abgesagt wird.

Bei der Betreibergemeinschaft (Salzkammergut-Einkaufspark) für den Trial-Bewerb in Gmunden ist die Firma Inersport ihrer Sponsorvereinbarung nicht nachgekommen. 

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen mit der Stadtgemeinde Gmunden wegen einer

Ausfallshaftung verhandelt, da jedoch die Stadtgemeinde Gmunden gerade mit der Bewältigung einer Naturkatastrophe (Hangrutschung bei Traunstein -  / 12 Häuser unmittelbar betroffen / Zufahrt zu Stadtteil nur über See vorläufig erreichbar) beschäftigt ist  - war eine Ausfallshaftung durch die Stadt Gmunden nicht zu bekommen. 

Die definitive Entscheidung ist am Montag gefallen.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Walter Mayrhuber


----------



## wernersen (12. März 2008)

Moin,
hier schon mal ein Termin zum Vormerken:






Infos auch auf: http://www.adac-ortsclub-lüneburg.de/

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## Scrat (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

bei www.trialsport-saar.de unter Termine gibt es jetzt die komplette Terminübersicht inkl. des Fahrradtrial-Hessencups.

Als besonderen Service gibt's zu jedem Wettbewerbsort in Deutschland auch die Postleitzahl dazu 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## insane (15. März 2008)

Ausschreibung und Anmeldeformular zum Frühjahrstraining in Rauenberg am 29.03.2008


----------



## trialelmi (15. März 2008)

Auschreibungen für die 20" DM Melsungen und 
den Hessencup Heringen sind auch online.


----------



## insane (31. März 2008)

Ausschreibung Hornberg


----------



## florianwagner (1. April 2008)

gibts jetzt eigentlich schon nen termin für 26"dm???


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (1. April 2008)

5-6 Juli in Schatthausen in Kombination mit SDM

D.h Samstag 26" DM/SDM und Sonntag nur SDM


----------



## Schevron (1. April 2008)

wow, da wirds aber am samstag eng im gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. April 2008)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> 5-6 Juli in Schatthausen in Kombination mit SDM
> 
> D.h Samstag 26" DM/SDM und Sonntag nur SDM



und wenn ich jetzt sdm und dm mitfahren will???
das wird samstag aber n bischen viel oder???


----------



## EchoPure (1. April 2008)

28.09. 6. Lauf ODM (04109 Leipzig)
wie geil ich glaub ich komm da hin!
Hey Clemi warum hast du mir ass denn nicht gesagt?
Greez Kay


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. April 2008)

des is noch so lange hin. bsi danhin hätt ich dich eh nochmal gesehen


----------



## trialelmi (5. April 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> und wenn ich jetzt sdm und dm mitfahren will???
> das wird samstag aber n bischen viel oder???



das ist ein wettbewerb nur die wertung ist dann für sdm und dm. so einfach ist das  frag mich doch einfach


----------



## florianwagner (7. April 2008)

hi, ich hab mal ne frage zum mtb hessencup. wie ist den der schwierigkeitsgrad der sektionen einzustufen? also experten oder spezialisten?


----------



## trialelmi (8. April 2008)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi, ich hab mal ne frage zum mtb hessencup. wie ist den der schwierigkeitsgrad der sektionen einzustufen? also experten oder spezialisten?



ich würde einfach annehmen etwa wie die NDM, da joachim dort auch federführend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. April 2008)

@flo:
experten is so wie normal experten...
spezialisten so wie rot etwa......
is ne sehr lockere entspannte stimmung da....hat spaß gemacht.......


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2008)

hat jemand eine info, wann es morgen in ölbronn los geht?

eine adresse wäre auch nicht schlecht, auf dem luftbild erkenne ich leider kein gelände.


----------



## tommytrialer (30. April 2008)

http://www.hammer-joe.de/Trial_News/Ausschreibung_Oelbronn_08.pdf

Die letzten Jahre war die Anfahrt immer ausgeschildert. Man fährt in Oelrbonn Richtung Ortskern, dann geht es soviel ich weiß an einer Kirche vorbei und irgendwann mal links und dann immer gerade aus. Achte einfach auf Trial oder RMSC Oelbronn schilder, oder frage im Ort nach.


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2008)

merci


----------



## trialelmi (7. Mai 2008)

am 17. Mai veranstaltet Bert Koekoek ein Fahrradtrial in Sleen. Weitere Daten auch bei mir.


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wegen Knokke 2008...
> hier steht das es am 16+17.August ist
> es gab mal eine Email in der stand...
> 
> ...



nochmal zu dem ganzen...

UCI sagt...
02-03.08.2008 
hier ebenfalls http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI1/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjc


alle anderen seiten ala BikesinMotion usw. sagen immer noch 16./17.08


auf Kenny Seite ebenfalls wie bei UCI... World cup Knokke August 2&3


->hat sich der von 16./17.08 auf 2./3.08 verschoben?


----------



## trialelmi (11. Mai 2008)

ich kenne nur die offiziellen termine. vllt war das ein alter inoffizieller?
ich denke auch würde etwas geändert, bebäme ich dazu nachricht, da ich im offiziellen verteiler bin. das ist bis jetzt nicht passiert also ist der 2.-3.8. noch fix.


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> vllt war das ein alter inoffizieller?



das vermute ich solangsam auch... wobei ich den 16/17er vor dem 2/3 Termin kannte

edit: bei dir auf der Seite steht auch noch 16./17. !?!


----------



## trialelmi (27. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> das vermute ich solangsam auch... wobei ich den 16/17er vor dem 2/3 Termin kannte
> 
> edit: bei dir auf der Seite steht auch noch 16./17. !?!




nicht mehr!! 

btw was anderes:
Generalausschreibung zum NRW Trial Cup ist Online!


Insgesamt zählen 4 Veranstaltungen zur Cup-Wertung.
Alle Veranstaltungen sind Bundesoffen. 30% aller Fahrer einer Klasse erhalten in der Tageswertung eine Ehrengabe.
Gesamtwertung:
Lizenzpflichtige Klassen: nur Fahrer mit NRW-Lizenz, d. h. Lizenz die über einen Verein mit Sitz in NRW ausgestellt wurde.
Lizenzfreie Klassen: Starter mit Wohnort in NRW

Bitte schaut euch auch noch einmal die Auf- und Abstiegsbestimmungen an, sicher sehr interessant gerade für Einsteiger.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Klassen u11, Hobby und Smiley wird so ausgelegt, das auch die Möglichkeit besteht mit Serien-MTB mitzufahren.
Alles Weitere entnehmt bitte der Ausschreibung unter den Terminen.


----------



## luckygambler (27. Mai 2008)

wo finde ich weitere infos zu dem nrw cup?
vl ist ja ja in der nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (27. Mai 2008)

würdest du mich kennen wüsstest du es. so erklär ich einfach. steht in meiner sig www.elmar-h.de da auf 2008 und in den terminen logischerweise ^^ man sieht sich

Halle Werl Bielefeld Stadtlohn


----------



## luckygambler (28. Mai 2008)

dankeschön!


----------



## insane (8. Juli 2008)

Ausschreibung zum SDM-Lauf in Eberstadt:

Ausschreibung Eberstadt


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juli 2008)

hab einige neue ausschreibungen online.


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juli 2008)

Es gibt ein OLD SCHOOL Trial in Stadtallendorf am 24.08.2008, welches Gernot Menke der Vater des trials veranstaltet.

Da Gernot ein schönes Gelände hat, aber die Höhen der Hindernisse nicht besonders hoch sind, wird die Non Stopp Regel bei diesem Lauf für alle Klassen angewandt! Ich sehe das als ein interessantes Experiment. Mal sehen, wer am Besten ohne Stillstand und hüpfen durch die Sektionen kommt. Da Gernot 1974 das erste Fahrradtrial organisierte und jetzt 34 Jahre später wieder ein Trial organisiert finde ich es spannend das wieder die gleiche Fahrtechnik wie damals gefragt ist.

Für die modernen Trialer sehe ich diese Veranstaltung als ein gutes Fahrtechniktraining.

An alle Punktrichter: Bitte gebt Bescheid wer in Stadtallendorf als Punktrichter zur Verfügung steht. Die für alle angewandte Non Stopp Regel lautet:

1 Strafpunkt

·           - Gewollter Stillstand ohne Abstützen, Anlehnen oder Aufsetzen an Hindernissen oder auf dem Boden.

·           - Versetzten eines oder beider Räder auf der Stelle.

Das Versetzten eines oder beider Räder bei gleichzeitig gesetztem Fuß ist erlaubt.

Das Umsetzen  eines oder beider Räder in Bewegung ist erlaubt.

Ausschreibung wie immer unter den Terminen.


----------



## trialelmi (16. August 2008)

Auschreibung NDM Endlauf Osnabrück online.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

am 21.09.2008 findet in Rauenberg der 2. Lauf zur Kreismeisterschaft im Rhein-Neckar Raum statt.

Es geht bis einschließlich blaue Spur (Klasse Schüler und 15+).

Teilnehmen kann jeder der möchte, egal wo er her kommt. Wer außerhalb der abgesteckten Spuren trainieren möchte kann dies ebenfalls tun, bei Interesse auch schon am Samstag. Platz sollte genügend da sein. (Während der Wettkampfzeit haben Teilnehmer und Zuschauer im Zweifelsfall den Vortritt).

Für die Bewirtung ist wieder bestens gesorgt.


----------



## trialbock (6. September 2008)

http://www.swisstrial.org/accueil.htm

6. / 9.	Welt-Cup #4	Moutier (SUI)


----------



## Monty98 (6. September 2008)

sollte es wieder einen Live-Ticker geben ...ich find ihn nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (17. September 2008)

Ausschreibung zum SDM Lauf in Tübingen:

http://www.rsg-tuebingen.de/pdf/2008/Tuebingen.pdf

Achtung: In Tübingen ist schon um 10.00 Uhr Start, da es der Endlauf zur SDM und Bodenseemeisterschaft ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. November 2008)

WC/WM/WJS Termine 2009!!!

http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article541


UCI Trials World Cup 	 	         10.04.2009 	 11.04.2009 	 ESP 	 2 	 Ripoll-Catalunya

UCI Trials World Cup 	 	  	 16.05.2009 	17.05.2009 	GER 	2 	Heubach

UCI Trials World Cup 	 	 	 04.07.2009 	05.07.2009 	FRA 	2 	St François Longchamp

UCI Trials World Cup 	 	  	 31.07.2009 	02.08.2009 	BEL 	2 	Knokke-Heist

UCI Trials World Youth Games 	 08.08.2009 	09.08.2009 	BEL 	4 	Charleroi

UCI Trials World Championships 	 02.09.2009 	06.09.2009 	AUS 	1 	Canberra

UCI Trials World Cup 	12.09.2009 	13.09.2009 	NZL 	2 	Rotorua


----------



## trialelmi (16. November 2008)

so fange langsam mal an Termine 2009 zu sammeln aleso wer hat her damit per pn oder so  wie auch immer


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

gibt es schon Termine zur NDM und DM nächstes Jahr?


----------



## trialelmi (16. November 2008)

wenn es die gäbe  hätte ich sie wohl  bei mir stehen ^^


----------



## JP Trialer (16. November 2008)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

